# UPDATE-ADOPTED DeKalb, IL-Beaut. 8 year old Male named Tucker



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I just saw next to Tucker's pic on Facebook that it says adopted!
I hope someone worthy of him adopted him!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...278.1073741829.237760179614133&type=1&theater


----------

